# Union Vs Ride



## eyatabe (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble deciding to get Union Force bindings or Ride Ex bindings...anyone have any suggestions?

-Evan


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Union Force with Ride ex toe straps is what I did.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

^this

buy the forces and then the replacement toestrap from ride


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

eyatabe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding to get Union Force bindings or Ride Ex bindings...anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> -Evan


Why only these two?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Riley212 said:


> ^this
> 
> buy the forces and then the replacement toestrap from ride


Why? The new straps are fine


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> Why? The new straps are fine


Rides toe straps are the best and unions toe straps are the only thing wrong on the binding(In my mind).


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

You try the new ones this year? No problems for me or anyone I know. Don't even notice them while riding which is a great thing.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> You try the new ones this year? No problems for me or anyone I know. Don't even notice them while riding which is a great thing.


I have had some comfort issues with my toe straps but I think its just adjustment issues.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

It also depends on what kind of boots you guys have on. My old burtons fit great with unions but my DCs hated the toe strap.


----------



## eyatabe (Dec 22, 2011)

because I was going to get the ride ex's but then a friend started talking me into the union forces


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

atlas > force.


----------

